# Ahhh, Mario Kart.



## Rockman! (Dec 26, 2009)

I finally got Mario Kart.

If my wifi isn't laggy then I'd love to race you guys sometimes.


----------



## Doctor (Dec 26, 2009)

Sure is 2 years ago in here.


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 26, 2009)

old stuff, but people still play it.

to bad everyone who plays it use daisy/funk kong and are *censored.3.0*ing pro.


----------



## iFear (Dec 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> old stuff, but people still play it.
> 
> to bad everyone who plays it use daisy/funk kong and are *censored.3.0*ing pro.


It's based on luck I tell ya!


----------



## Neko Yuki Pyrozanryu (Dec 26, 2009)

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luck, skill and the off chance one is using an AR/HB


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 26, 2009)

iFear said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT IS.

when you get to like 9000 and you lose at the end because of a friggin blue shell, youll get so pissed when it says -150 VR.


----------



## iFear (Dec 26, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT'S GONNA GO OVER NINE THOUSA-FFFFUUU

STUPID BLUESHELL JIEN UFBFUIB IYSBVYUA/RAEG


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 26, 2009)

Even though it's nearly 2 years old, it's still one of the Wii's best titles.  The CPU in 150cc and Mirror are far more annoying than Wi-Fi though, that's where luck comes in.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 26, 2009)

I use the GC controller


----------



## Kirbydlx (Dec 26, 2009)

i rarely play this game


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Dec 26, 2009)

The DS version was better. :/


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 26, 2009)

ryudo_dragoon said:
			
		

> The DS version was better. :/


*nods in agreement*


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> old stuff, but people still play it.
> 
> to bad everyone who plays it use daisy/funk kong and are *censored.3.0*ing pro.


Love you too <3.



> The DS version was better. :/


Too bad wifi on it sucked  :'(


----------



## easpa (Dec 27, 2009)

I would, but I suck at Mario Kart.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Dec 27, 2009)

I might play some time, it is pretty fun but it's kind of hard to get all the characters.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Dec 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> old stuff, but people still play it.
> 
> to bad everyone who plays it use daisy/funk kong and are *censored.3.0*ing pro.


I played like 5 matches yesterday and everyone except me was Funky Kong. Whats annoying as well is that half the people are just copying the pros badly, and people who use other characters have literally just got the game and gone online. Why does no-one except me use Baby Peach?


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2009)

CrazyDavis said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reason they do so is because they see the better players using those characters and then think that using those characters gives you a large advantage, when in reality it only gives you an extremely small one (about 0.25 seconds on an average length track).


----------



## Fillfall (Dec 27, 2009)

Go Yoshi !!!


----------



## Josh (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm amazed how people are staying offtopic.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I'm amazed how people are staying offtopic.


Go back to ya' MMC.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Dec 27, 2009)

I've had it for a year but I still haven't unlocked everything yet.


----------



## Josh (Dec 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> The JJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pfft.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Dec 27, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'ed


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

How do you unlock Rosalina and Bowser Jr?


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> How do you unlock *Rosalina* and Bowser Jr?


You got some Galaxy Data on your Wii?


----------



## Conor (Dec 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> How do you unlock Rosalina and Bowser Jr?


You need to have Super Mario Galaxy data on your Wii.

EDIT: For Rosalina, that is.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.mariowiki.com/Mario_Kart_Wii

Bowser Jr. 	Obtain at least 1 Star Rank for all 100cc Retro Grand Prix Cups or play 3,450 races 

Rosalina 	Have a Super Mario Galaxy save file and win 50 races, attain at least 1 Star Rank for all 150cc Mirror Grand Prix cups, or play 4,950 races


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 27, 2009)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> Even though it's nearly 2 years old, it's still one of the Wii's best titles.  The CPU in 150cc and Mirror are far more annoying than Wi-Fi though, that's where luck comes in.


not true. AT ALL.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bowser Jr. will be easy but Rosy won't


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when you start using funky kong and the mach bike, it wont be very hard.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're doing it wrong!

Flame runner/ bowser bike you fool!


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm use to the bikes.
I hate the karts


----------



## iFear (Dec 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, for Rosalina, if you have a Galaxy save file on your Wii, then you just need to play a couple of Grand Prixes.


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what are you talking about, you use daisy. >_>
people who use karts are pro.
I use peach, but I should use funky kong.

SILVER, YOU BETTER BRAWL ME.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2009)

iFear said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50.

Read.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

I owned my sister and her friend yesterday with the Koopa/Bit Bike


----------



## iFear (Dec 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't have to play 50.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I use Funky now and deleted you ages ago.

There used to be a karter in the my clan but they left  :'(


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2009)

iFear said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you hack.  T_T


----------



## iFear (Dec 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. You just have to play a couple.


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seriously? you jerk.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2009)

iFear said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


50 is the minimum.


----------



## -Aaron (Dec 27, 2009)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> iFear said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't hack, but I got Rosalina after putting in data from Galaxy and then restarting my copy of Mario Kart.


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 27, 2009)

why dont we play right now? Rockman, me, Silver, anyone else.


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 27, 2009)

TravisTouchdown said:
			
		

> Silverstorms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's because, for some reason, you can only unlock characters either after you've completed a GP or after you reopen your save. It's unrelated to the unlocking criteria.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> why dont we play right now? Rockman, me, Silver, anyone else.


Can't right now.
My dad is playing Wii Sports.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

I'll race with you once my dad is done, kay mikey?


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 27, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'll race with you once my dad is done, kay mikey?


alright, but it doesnt really matter.

And I havent played in like 5 months.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 27, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I at least want to test the wifi


----------



## kayneytam (Dec 29, 2009)

me to i only rented it for a week and i barely even played it.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Dec 29, 2009)

cornymikey said:
			
		

> Wii Master 64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's it not true at all?  It was insanely fun and and kept me hooked for some time.


----------



## Tornado (Dec 29, 2009)

cool maybe we could but my retarted wii wifi shiz doesnt work.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Yay, unlocked Baby Daisy and Diddy Kong.

My sis is a beast.


----------



## cornymikey (Dec 29, 2009)

Wii Master 64 said:
			
		

> cornymikey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wrong part I was referring to. 

I said it was wrong that the single player was harder than wifi.


----------



## Spirit (Dec 29, 2009)

I love MK Wii.  I used to be super good xD, I'll play sometime.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 29, 2009)

Spirit said:
			
		

> I love MK Wii.  I used to be super good xD, I'll play sometime.


Yay.

I'll be Baby Dasiy.
XD


----------



## Spirit (Dec 31, 2009)

Rockman. said:
			
		

> Spirit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to play as Baby Daisy... until I got the second Mii Character.  Now I use my Mii and I made her semi-fat so she can use the adorable Dolphin bike.  :veryhappy: 

Anyone wanna play me now?   Easy win 'cause I haven't played since this past summer!  :gyroiddance:


----------



## Nic (Dec 31, 2009)

I love what I do on MKW before I stopped playing it.  I did some nice things actually, I end the race faster then a speed of light and it would give people VR.  I also did some naughty things to.  Like when you were in first and finish the game I automatically let the first place person lose all of there VR.


----------



## Rockman! (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm going to try to unlock Bowser Jr. and Daisy today.

I want Rosalina so bad but I don't have a Super Mario Galaxy save file.


----------

